# New type headlights (U type)



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

FREE SHIPPING, CHEVROLET CRUZE LED ANGEL EYE COMPLETE HEADLIGHT/ HEADLAMP V5, TYPE U, WITH LED TEAR EYE AND BI XENON PROJECTOR-in Lights & Indicators from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com

The best so far...im a bit mad this came out after i spent 500 EUR on material to retrofit my headlights...i will have better projector, but still...


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Protizmenos said:


> FREE SHIPPING, CHEVROLET CRUZE LED ANGEL EYE COMPLETE HEADLIGHT/ HEADLAMP V5, TYPE U, WITH LED TEAR EYE AND BI XENON PROJECTOR-in Lights & Indicators from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com
> 
> The best so far...im a bit mad this came out after i spent 500 EUR on material to retrofit my headlights...i will have better projector, but still...


:dazed052: Wow.. those are sexy! I like the eyelid on it too. Damit, they keep making more and more parts for our cars! The temptations....


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Lmao, gotta love their advertising.








Not sure how I feel about them yet.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

WOW! who makes these headlights? Best ive seen so far!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> WOW! who makes these headlights? Best ive seen so far!


Agreed! I just wish that price was lower..


----------



## crzesk8dad (Jan 14, 2012)

Headlights? What headlights?


----------



## 1stcruzeECO (May 28, 2012)

$590!!!!! do they come with a girl also DAMMMNN!!!


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

1stcruzeECO said:


> $590!!!!! do they come with a girl also DAMMMNN!!!


And the girl comes with her own headlights. Such a deal!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

^ yeah ChevyCruse Rs, you're looking at the wrong headlights


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

so nice but very expensive... but I agree with you all, if they'll ship the two grils with headlight I may thing to buy its, 2 set at least....


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

590 $ with free shiping is not expensive at all if you compare the price to all other aftermarket headlights...


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

yes but in italy you have to add something like 30-40% of duty charge


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I can tell you now, by the look of that plug, it won't fit a US Cruze!!!


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

plus it comes with hid it says but where are the turn signals, i havent had mine out yet but the 4runner had the same style plug what type are these?


----------



## Record_player (Nov 16, 2011)

iCruze2 said:


> I can tell you now, by the look of that plug, it won't fit a US Cruze!!!


im sure there would be a way to wire them in and have them work.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

bjballar41 said:


> plus it comes with hid it says but where are the turn signals, i havent had mine out yet but the 4runner had the same style plug what type are these?


Turn signal is the led strip on the bottom.


----------



## susan421 (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow looking nice, really it change the night view


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Too pricey , but a lot of parts for this car is ...... Really don't wanna do much more to the cruze anyways lol


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

those look awesome! but WAY too expensive


----------



## susan421 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have check the market........found it very pricey :angry: still love it but cant able to buy :uhh:


----------

